# IDE und Tools - Liste



## Beni (25. Feb 2004)

Bin ich blind oder gibst das Forum tatsächlich nicht?

_Eine kleine Liste mit IDE's und Tools die ein Java-Progger kennen sollte._

Eclipse - Entwichlungsumgebung mit vielen Plugins, kostenlos, IBM
JBuilder - Entwicklungsumgebung voll auf Java auseglegt, kostenlos, Borland

mfg Beni

[Edit: Post angeglichen an die anderen. Dann wird halt die Liste hier hergestellt (war zwar nicht der Sinn aber...) :wink: ]


----------



## Roar (25. Feb 2004)

NetBeans - www.netbeans.org
Jext - www.jext.org

btw: ist jext eigentlich gut? hat damit jmd. erfahrungen?


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Feb 2004)

GEL
http://www.gexperts.com
Kostenlos, auch in Deutsch, sehr gut.

JCreator
http://www.jcreator.com
Kostenlose Version, englisch, mittelmäßig.
Pro Version kostet Geld, englisch, sehr gut.


----------



## bygones (26. Feb 2004)

IntelliJ
Noch keine Erfahrung (muss ich aber bald machen *g*)
30 Tage Testversion.
Kommerzielle Version $499
Akademische Version $99

Hier gibts ne große Übersicht:
http://javalab.cs.uni-bonn.de/software/ews.html

Hier gibts ein paar "Benchmarks" zu Borland JBuilder 8, Eclipse 2.1, Netbeans 3.4.1, IntelliJ 3.0
http://www.simonpeter.com/techie/java/ide/java_ide_2003Q1.html


----------



## me.toString (27. Feb 2004)

Jext
... wurde oben schon erwähnt ... ist aber eigentlich keine richtige IDE. Es ist eigentlich nur ein Editor, der in Java geschrieben worden ist. Mit den entsprechenden Plugins kann man aber einige Funktionalitäten benutzen, die einen bei der Projektarbeit unterstützt.

Jedit
... ist eigentlich auch nur ein Editor der in Java erstellt worden ist, aber mit geeigneten Plugins (und davon gibts massenhaft) kann man ein wenig IDE-Feeling bekommen. Da gibt es dann auch eine Auswahl der Methoden und Variablen, wenn man hinter einem Objekt ein Punkt setzt (wie man es von den "großen" IDE's gewöhnt ist).

Und da es ja hier eigentlich nich nur um IDE's sondern um Tool's allgemein geht, die dem Java-Programmierer das Leben erleichtern, muss man an dieser Stelle auch noch Ant erwähnen. Mit dem Tool (einem guten Buch/Tutorial und ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit) kann man ein Projekt ganz einfach bauen (ist so was ähnliches wie make). wenn man sich eingearbeitet hat, kann man die coolsten Sachen mit Ant machen. Und wer jetzt denkt das Ant nur Spielerrei ist, der irrt - in der Wirtschaft ist Ant (zumindest bei den Projekten die mit Java realisiert werden) *DER * Standard.

Nicht zu vergessen all die schönen UML- und Versionsverwaltungs-Tools.
UML: 
- Together - komplett in Java geschrieben ... kann auch als IDE verwendet werden - Whitebord-Version gratis(zumindest war das vor ein paar Jahren noch so)
- RationRose - der quasi Standard unter den UML-Tools - kann sehr viel ... aber nicht ganz billig
- ArgoUML - komplett in Java geschrieben - kostenlos - hat aber nicht den Umfang wie together oder RationalRose

Versionsverwaltung:
- cvs - dazu muss man ja nix mehr sagen
- subversion - ähnlich wie cvs, soll aber besser sein (hab damit nur kurz arbeiten müssen)
- clearCase - von Rational ... ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und vor allem Geschackssache (mein Fall ist es nicht)
Und wenn man hier von Versionsverwaltung spricht, muss man sagen, dass jede IDE die was auf sich hält mindestens cvs unterstüzen muss ... denn wer will schon mit einem extra Tool aus-/einchecken.

Und wer ein extra Client-Programm für cvs sucht, dem kann ich smartcvs empfehlen. Ist komplett in Java geschrieben und funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Roar (27. Feb 2004)

*Wichtig  :!: *
dazu, den projekt- und versionsverwaltungstools,  muss noch ein programm hinzugefügt werden:
Projekt Manager - Zum verwalten von mehreren projekten, kennzeichnene von projekten las wichtigun dweniger wichtig und so, tasks anlegen, projektdaten in html und csv exportieren, csv importieren, tasks anlegen und kennzeichnen, und das alles per email verschicken, leicht zu verwalten über den einstellungsdialog  :!:


----------



## AlArenal (28. Feb 2004)

@roar:

Sagt dir der Begriff Vapoware etwas?


----------



## Roar (28. Feb 2004)

nein..  :?


----------



## AlArenal (28. Feb 2004)

Software die angekündigt, aber praktisch nicht existent ist. Wird meist im Zusammenhang mit Spielen verwendet. Was bringt mir der Link auf die Seite einer Projektsoftware, von der es außer einem Versprechen nichts gibt?

So ne Website bekomme ich auch noch hin..


----------



## Roar (28. Feb 2004)

:evil:  :evil: boah
mann hast du mir nen schrecken eingejagt *hmof* ich dachte schon das wär ein prgoram mwas genau das gleiche macht 
*g*

nee sorry, is halt noch nicht fertig... aber wenns was zum ausprobieren gibt sag ich's euch 

wird soo geil


----------



## Slava (7. Mrz 2004)

Gel ist ein sehr guter Editor mit Decompiler(class Datei einfach ins Fenster ziehen).
in 7 Sprachen mit vervollstendigung von quelcode und ist nach meiner meinung viel besser als Jcreator und kostet nichts.
http://www.gexperts.com/
es gibt plugin für Refactoring, jar zu erstellen und mehr.


----------

